# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Meet WHTC's Dr. Patrick Mwamba in London - Feb. 15th, 2014

## WHTC Clinic

We are extremely pleased to announce that Dr. Patrick Mwamba will be in London to conduct consultations.  The date is arranged for Saturday, February 15th, 2014, from 9 AM until late evening.  These no-obligation consultations are free of charge. 

Take this in-person opportunity to express all of your hair loss concerns with an expert.  Educating yourself about current hair restoration procedures will help you decide on what method is most beneficial and which methods to elude.  If you're thinking about hair loss, come see us.

Please plan your attendance in advance.  The first step to reserve a free appointment is calling 44 203 318 6228 or emailing customer.care@mywhtc.com to contact our friendly patient care staff.  The final step is simple, meet Dr. Mwamba on this particular day.

Location:  2 Spring Gardens, Trafalgar Square, London SW1A 2TS, U K 

UK Tel:  44 203 318 6228
US Tel: (770) 663 1290
Email:  customer.care@mywhtc.com

For more information visit http://www.mywhtc.com

----------

